# Looking for spoos in Michigan or nearby



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I got Bentley in Michigan. He came from Mary Grisham who has retired. But Lisa at 
perfect poodle.com has been breeding standard poodles and assisted me in finding Bentley. Good Luck in your quest


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

I wasn't aware that snow creek was in gran rapids, for some reason! Do you happen to know if she health tests? That information isn't on the website.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

I see some testing


----------



## 2poodlesand1pug (Mar 31, 2013)

I would be very careful of snow creek. We got our Spoo, Charlie from there and it was the most disgusting home my family has ever been in. The dogs all pooped and peed in the house (while we were there). The smell was simply unbelievable. I took my shoes off before going in and when I got in the car, my feet were black. Our kids would have been crushed had we not gotten Charlie (and, of course, I love him so very much), but it took a loooooong time to get the worms to go away. I ran into someone months later who said that this "breeder" has lost many, many puppies because distemper runs rampant there. I'm glad we got Charlie out of there, but I'll never go back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience, 2poodles!! That confirms my guy feeling about the place. I'm glad you got Charlie out of there and you have a great companion though! 

I'm glad I don't have the money in hand for a poodle yet because it would be hard to not just visit a place a take one home. As it is I have plenty of time to find a good breeder while I save up  I'm really having a hard time finding a breeder that is close enough to visit and has good references. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2poodlesand1pug (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a little embarrassed actually. In my gut, I knew better, but I ignored it because of my kids and because she was so much cheaper than other breeders. I hesitated in responding to you because I don't like admitting that I was so foolish, but your post kept nagging at me. Even three years later, when I think about that house, I'm grossed out. I've never had to take a shower after leaving someone's home before!

I've learned so much here and it sounds like you have the patience. Keep reading and asking questions. I will when it's time for another poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

I'm so glad you spoke up because I might have ended up in the same situation! I'm actually not that patient but I don't have the money to run out and buy a poodle right now so I've been researching and learning in the meantime. It is hard to pass up the great deal so you can get a dog for your kids. My daughter is the one who reeeesaaally wants a poodle and I just want to run out and get her one right now!! Lol! But I just changed jobs so we have to wait awhile longer  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

2poodlesand1pug said:


> I'm a little embarrassed actually. In my gut, I knew better, but I ignored it because of my kids and because she was so much cheaper than other breeders. I hesitated in responding to you because I don't like admitting that I was so foolish, but your post kept nagging at me. Even three years later, when I think about that house, I'm grossed out. I've never had to take a shower after leaving someone's home before!
> 
> I've learned so much here and it sounds like you have the patience. Keep reading and asking questions. I will when it's time for another poodle!
> 
> ...


I don't think you have any reason to be embarrassed. We've all made decisions that probably weren't the "best" but of course it's difficult to walk away from a cute puppy, especially when your children are with you. Your experience will help others. 

From looking at her website, I'd agree that it's a good idea to pass on these poodles. Keep on looking, you'll find a good breeder. Do you have a distance limit?

She also has a mpoo she's planning on breeding with her spoos, and I find that practice questionable.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

I've heard some good things about Melanie Mensing at Autumn Hills. She's in Wisconsin, but may be able to advise you about local breeders.


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

I would like to be able to drive to the breeder, but I guess I don't really have a limit. My preference would be close enough to be able to visit before picking up the puppy, like 2-3 hours from Kalamazoo mi. But WI is close enough to drive for pickup. 

Does anyone know anything about countryside standard poodles? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Our Lexi girl is from Avalon in Darlington, WI. Not too sure how far away that is from you, but I would deal with Mary again in a heartbeat! It was seven and a half hours one way from where we live, so a visit was not possible, but Mary was always available for my phone calls and gave me all the information I was looking for.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I have puppies and am in Michigan, would NEVER recommend Snow Creek and have I purchased a dog from Countryside five years ago, I would not recommend her now and have heard bad things about her home and condition of puppies lately. I do allow visits, even if you are just wanting to meet standard poodles and on occasion have retired adult dogs. I also give a Poodle forum discount!!


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for responding to my thread, jacknic! I actually had decided to go with your kennel but I was going to have to spend some more time saving up money if I was going to go the puppy route and hadn't contacted you yet. 

But then around the same time that I started to really think maybe a mini would be a better size for us right now, my daughter saw a spoo and a large toy getting groomed at the same time and fell in love with the toy! Despite numerous conversations, pictures and videos I don't think she understood how big the size difference could be until she saw it. Since I also was starting to think smaller, I thought that might be a sign! So long story short I ended up contacting Logos to see if she had or knew anyone who had any adult dogs available and now I'm meeting Louise Greer tomorrow to look at an oversized toy. Sooo excited! I hope she is a good match for us!! And maybe someday soon I can get myself the Jacknic parti spoo I want  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

americangirl said:


> So long story short I ended up contacting Logos to see if she had or knew anyone who had any adult dogs available and now I'm meeting Louise Greer tomorrow to look at an oversized toy. Sooo excited! I hope she is a good match for us!! And maybe someday soon I can get myself the Jacknic parti spoo I want
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is awesome I know Linda and Louise and both of them are great ladies, I hope it is a good match, and let me know if your in the market for a biggie!!


----------

